# Custom Paint Shops (CANDY) around Los Angeles Area



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello, I am looking for a sick custom paint shop that can do high quality candys in/around the Los Angeles area...any ideas. Thank you


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nobody knows a quality paint shop that will candy my car.....


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i know of one but he is backed up, what kind of car ????


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

little Plymouth Prowler. Needs no body work


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Aug 11 2009, 11:03 PM~14743476
> *little Plymouth Prowler. Needs no body work
> *



Hey man you called our shop I talked to you the other day. We can do it just need to bring the car so we know what were looking at. 661-833-8486 ask for Dion.
Kal Koncepts
Bakersfield


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Heres the problem. If I cant get a price quote over the phone, Bakersfield is too far for me to drive and come back empty handed, make sense


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Aug 13 2009, 09:14 AM~14757276
> *Heres the problem. If I cant get a price quote over the phone, Bakersfield is too far for me to drive and come back empty handed, make sense
> *


The only way to get a quote over the phone is to have body shop manager listen on the phone as you tap your phone twice on every panel so that they can tell what kind of shape your car is in :biggrin: 

SERIOUSLY - you cannot give an est. without seeing the car PERIOD. There are too many variables that could be wrong with the car. YOU know the car is in good shape, but the guy on the phone doesnt, and as we all know there are fools out there trying to get over on whoever they can. If he was to tell you a price for a car in good shape and then it was not in good shape some people might try and hold him to that price. Nothing but problems can come from trying to est over the phone. I dealt with this when I had my shop. Bakersfield may a bt of a drive and all but I do know that Kal Koncepts does some over the top work! Good luck getting yoru ride hooked up just realize anyone worth while will need to see the car to give an idea on a price.....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i have my car(62 wagon) at fine line body shop you should look it up they have a post up. you should give them a call ask for andy 323 231 8044


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14765370
> *The only way to get a quote over the phone is to have body shop manager listen on the phone as you tap your phone twice on every panel so that they can tell what kind of shape your car is in  :biggrin:
> 
> SERIOUSLY - you cannot give an est. without seeing the car PERIOD. There are too many variables that could be wrong with the car. YOU know the car is in good shape, but the guy on the phone doesnt, and as we all know there are fools out there trying to get over on whoever they can. If he was to tell you a price for a car in good shape and then it was not in good shape some people might try and hold him to that price. Nothing but problems can come from trying to est over the phone. I dealt with this when I had my shop. Bakersfield may a bt of a drive and all but I do know that Kal Koncepts does some over the top work! Good luck getting yoru ride hooked up just realize anyone worth while will need to see the car to give an idea on a price.....
> *


:thumbsup: 
Thanks for the props homie. We just did a photo shoot yesterday for Mini Truckin with one of our shop trucks LOL... Anyway have to see the ride man. Candy paint can start at thousands of dollars... Not posting price because the car has not been seen. Good luck on the search homie. Bring the car to us we can and will handle it. 661 833 8486 ask for Dion. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

HOMIE DONT EVER TAKE YOUR CAR TO A SHOP THAT WILL SHOOT YOU A PRICE OVER THE PHONE,THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE BEGINNING OF A NIGHTMARE.CANDYS ARE NOT CHEAP,NOT EASY SO SHOP AROUND FOR A REASONABLE PRICE BUT ALSO CHECK OT THERE WORK & THERE SHOP.THAT BEING SAID IT WOULD BE WORTH IT FOR YOU TO CHECK OUT KAL KONCEPTS BECAUSE THEY ARE ONE OF THE BEST AROUND I WOULDNT SAY THE CHEAPEST BUT YOU WILL GET YOUR MONEYS WORTH


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 AM~14783715
> *:thumbsup:
> Thanks for the props homie. We just did a photo shoot yesterday for Mini Truckin with one of our shop trucks LOL... Anyway have to see the ride man. Candy paint can start at thousands of dollars... Not posting price because the car has not been seen. Good luck on the search homie. Bring the car to us we can and will handle it. 661 833 8486 ask for Dion. :thumbsup:
> *


   good lookin out alex


----------

